# Playpen?



## moonkissed (Jul 20, 2013)

I am struggling with how to handle my 4 month old Trixie while I am at work.

She is crated at night and a lot of things I read suggested crating at work too. But on another forum they thought I may be crating too much. 

When she isn't in her crate she gets a ton of attention, play, and walks. 

I bought a baby gate and she easily climbs over it! I can't get one that screws into the wall.

I want her always supervised when not in her crate. As we have bigger dogs that have been good with her but I still prefer them being watched & I'm still housebreaking her.

I thought about getting a playpen. I have limited space so it would need to be easily folded and moved on a whim. 

I was thinking of an actual baby playpen or one of those dog ones that kind of are tent like with mesh walls. Because I could also use it for my rats! Lol 

The dog one is covered so no way she could climb out but I'm not sure if she could climb out of the baby one either. I kindof like the open top for easier access/ attention and its cuter lol

Advice? Anyone use either and have opinions? Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

No mesh, another member just had a issue with one. Her pup got his teeth stuck in the mesh and hurt his jaw, poor thing was on pain meds and anti inflamatories for a week. I had aplayard i had purchased at petsmart, no top, but hard plastice similar to the baby gates, you can fold it up. But it has no top, this may not work for you. Maybe a bigger crate. You said someone thought you were crating too much, how long is she in there?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the set up I used for all my puppies. None ever climbed out. It's an Iris dog pen, reasonably price, and on Amazon. It's a true lifesaver for me. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moonkissed (Jul 20, 2013)

All the hard folding ones I have seen have no bottom either. I've only looked online I wish I could see how they look folded up lol. They have vertical bars but she can jump pretty high. 

She is crated like 7-8 hours a night ish sometimes less. Most days for work I'm gone 4-9 hours depending on the day. But everyday I have someone to take her out to potty and play a little. So I'd guess an hour to three she might be out in between that but not all at once.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We have a metal folding dog one, which we used when Odie was a puppy. You can get pretty tall ones. You just have to make sure that the bars are spaced closer together so a head can't fit through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've used a baby playpen with all 4 of mine. There is no way they can get out of it. But that depends on the size of your Chi. Especially if they are jumpers. I love mine and never had one problem. But one of our members recently had her pup try to get out, and hurt himself. So it's up to you. You have to take your pups personality and size into consideration.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Yep no mesh! My pup was in so much pain for days because of it after getting his teeth stuck in the mesh trying to get out! our playpen has been promptly thrown in the bin!
I now keep winston in the bathroom when im not here, he has his crate in there, litter tray, water bowl and hes fine


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

When he was really little, I kept Frodo in a wire crate which was big enough for his bed, toys and a puppy pad. Now he's graduated to the kitchen. He has food, toys and a pad down in the dining area, and I've put a baby gate across the doorway. I have a mesh playpen for the puppy, but after what happened to Winston, I never leave her in there unsupervised: just to give her a break from Frodo, or to enable her to eat in peace. If I go out, she's crated, although she'll share the kitchen with Frodo when she's bigger.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was fortunate to take Angel to work with us (self employed). But, you can always use a large crate. Since chis are small, there is enough room for a pee pad, food, water and a toy or two! 

I use a carrier type for Angel. He is in it when we go in the car, when we have to leave him home and at night he sleeps in one! He loves his crate!


----------

